# Habitation Door Seal



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

The rubber door seal on my 2011 Auto Trail Excel habitation door has become detached at the bottom. 
Having cleaned what appears to be dried adhesive from the door channel, i was wondering what others use to stick the rubber seal back on. Have Sikaflex 512 available 
Many thanks 
John


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Jontan......not quite the input you require, but our experience with the habitation door may be of some help. so here goes: 
The habitation door on our Concorde was always a problem with sealing completely. New door seal was the offered solution from main dealer following several attempts to remedy the problem without success. In the meantime we tolerated whilst asking around for suggestions. On recommendation we finished up at Hymer UK servicing facility at Lytham. One of the technicians there called Danny did a marvelous job without replacing the seal, the door has sealed perfectly ever since, the guy was just well clued up on adjustment and fettling. You may be thinking where I'm going with this but have faith. I have recently discovered that several of the Hymer UK team including Danny Mansfield are now working at Marquis, Preston plus Dave Mcloughlin the service manager who is also ex Hymer UK. I use this local facility for all habitation work, habitation doors can be a real pain to get right in my experience, this was a first for us dealing with someone who really knew what he was doing........sorry for such a wordy response and best of luck.......Crindle.


----------

